# question about tip jar



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Say you have a tip jar in the backseat and there are bills in the jar. Whats to stop the next pax from taking the money? When I drive I'm focused on the map and not getting lost etc. Anyone w/ advice? Thanks


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Answer: There is nothing to stop them.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Lol. True


----------

